

Steps To A Checkout That Converts - chexton
http://www.sweettoothrewards.com/blog/2012/10/03/5-steps-to-a-checkout-that-converts/

======
wtracy
This article suggests both not forcing users to log in, and emailing owners of
abandoned carts. In this scenario, how do you get their email addresses in the
first place?

------
smit
Love the article.

